# Got my Hans Letter.....



## RoadRat (Apr 6, 2003)

I am sick and tired of him telling me how to warm the car up. This guy is a PITA.

Other than the occasional Hans letter, I love owning an M3.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

yeah, got mine yesterday as well - telling me that all is good with my car - gee thanks.........
"fiasco" just about covers this whole sad affair


----------



## Frank///M3 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Hi Road Rat*

Got my Hans letter yesterday too. Happy to know he still loves me enough to KEEP reminding me how to warm up & drive!!!!


----------



## alp2 (Apr 6, 2003)

i have not received any type of letter..what is the letter about?


----------



## VM3 (Apr 6, 2003)

alp2 said:


> *i have not received any type of letter..what is the letter about? *


whether you car is in the service action VIN range or not. If it is in..take it to the dealer and have an engine surgery. 
if not, all you have to do is smile...like this


----------



## alp2 (Apr 6, 2003)

ok great ...thnx


----------

